# Jay, I stole one of your ideas .....



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

But it's for my wife's Kiwanis Xmas fund raiser.

HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> But it's for my wife's Kiwanis Xmas fund raiser.
> 
> HJ


Those are good ,John.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice signs John - I've got a few friends that need one that says "two beers on every hole"


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice job, HJ! Everyone who sees mine likes it. I've given a few as gifts.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

I cut 4 of them out from the same piece of Corafoam so I got a couple left - just got to finish em.

HJ


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

You been watching the way I play golf?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Those are awesome lol


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work, John! Are you just using standard endmills to machine the Corafoam?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work, John! Are you just using standard endmills to machine the Corafoam?



1/8" end mill for pocket cut

60 deg Vcarve bit for rest of it

1/8" end mill for profile

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks great.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

HJ

Which density of Corafoam are you using? What is your process for painting/sealing? Where do you get it?

Dave


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John and Jay,

Love these signs!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> HJ
> 
> Which density of Corafoam are you using? What is your process for painting/sealing? Where do you get it?
> 
> Dave


Standard 15# density is plenty good nuff for signs. You can spray a primer on it if you want a different background color other than light green. Just use 100% acrylic paint and you don't even have to clear coat it, unless you want to.

Email [email protected] and ask him for a free sample and who carries it near you. If no one does, then we do a little detective work.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Post one in the local club house and you'll probably sell a dozen.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I can relate - especially with the four in the pond! Nice signs.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Great sign. And we'll done


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Added these to the Golf package for the Kiwaniis fund raiser










HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John,

The one on the left should be the best seller if you were selling them.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

I'd make more if somebody wanted to buy em. lol

HJ


----------

